# TRA Assessment timeline



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

Good morning everybody.

please lets share our TRA assessment timeline here.

I submitted my docs and received the acknowledgment email on the 4th of September and so far I didn't receive the outcome letter yet although the 90 days have passed. :violin:


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

it has to come within 80-90 days. better to contact TRA.


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

chamil said:


> it has to come within 80-90 days. better to contact TRA.


I contacted them actually using their inquiry e-mail and they replied that my assessment is still ongoing and they are still waiting on verification from external sources. now with the holidays season. I guess it will be a while before they reply.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mohamedzaki said:


> I contacted them actually using their inquiry e-mail and they replied that my assessment is still ongoing and they are still waiting on verification from external sources. now with the holidays season. I guess it will be a while before they reply.




Hi! May I know against which trade you are proceeding? 
I’m mechanical eng and planning to get assessed against fitter(general) but I don’t know how easy/difficult it is to get positive outcome.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Hi! May I know against which trade you are proceeding?
> I’m mechanical eng and planning to get assessed against fitter(general) but I don’t know how easy/difficult it is to get positive outcome.
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Nader, I am getting assessed for electronics equipment trade worker. I am still waiting for my outcome letter for 4 month now. hopefully I will get it soon. for your occupation, you need to look for the one that fits your experience and proceed with all the required documents. good luck. by the way are you originally from Angola ? I used to work there for long time.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mohamedzaki said:


> Hey Nader, I am getting assessed for electronics equipment trade worker. I am still waiting for my outcome letter for 4 month now. hopefully I will get it soon. for your occupation, you need to look for the one that fits your experience and proceed with all the required documents. good luck. by the way are you originally from Angola ? I used to work there for long time.




Thanks for your reply brother.
No I’m from Egypt but I don’t know how to change it on expatforum. I’ve tried multiple times but I failed!
Does it normal to take long time like that to get the outcome from TRA? 
By the way, I’m still in frustration and I cannot take a clear decision regarding my assessment.

I’ve my reference letters that matches my occupation as mechanical engineer, do you know if I need to change it to fit the trade occupation duties or it can work with TRA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Thanks for your reply brother.
> No I’m from Egypt but I don’t know how to change it on expatforum. I’ve tried multiple times but I failed!
> Does it normal to take long time like that to get the outcome from TRA?
> By the way, I’m still in frustration and I cannot take a clear decision regarding my assessment.
> ...


I am not really sure why it took that long. they say that it normally takes 90 days. so regarding the documents needed, you need to have employer forms filled by your employer. these forms are available on the TRA website. you need to attach more documents to prove your employment as well. but any way go ahead and study what you need to provide to them and give it a go. even if it takes time you can work on your english during this time.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Nader, I'm a mechanical engineer and I'm being assessed as a Fitter (general) as well.

I choose Fitter because Mechanical Eng is pro rata and points are too high for me. 

I have looked at both EA and TRA. In my opinion, EA is more difficult regarding documents (you have to write 3 long essays), but cheaper and quicker. 

TRA is more difficult regarding the authenticity of the job. You need to have a ref letter from boss, and they may call him to clarify that letter. TRA even asks to have photos of you doing your daily tasks (optional) and TRa will interview you individually. TRA is much more expensive, I paid more than AUD 2,000 already and the waiting time is long because there are 2 stages. I submitted my docs in October, finished stage 1 and still waiting for stage 2. I guess it will take ~4 months in total, while with EA we only need ~1 month if doing fast track.


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi Nader, I'm a mechanical engineer and I'm being assessed as a Fitter (general) as well.
> 
> I choose Fitter because Mechanical Eng is pro rata and points are too high for me.
> 
> ...


Hello, I hope your assessment goes smoothly. are you doing MSA ? can you please elaborate more on the stages ? I am doing MSA too but there is no any thing mentioned on stages. the requirements was just to scan the required documents and send it to them.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Hello, I hope your assessment goes smoothly. are you doing MSA ? can you please elaborate more on the stages ? I am doing MSA too but there is no any thing mentioned on stages. the requirements was just to scan the required documents and send it to them.


Try calling them. It costs a little bit but you have a chance to ask in detail.

I don't know about your occupation, but as a Fitter I'm being assessed by Trade Vetassess. There are 2 stages in the assessment.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Hi Nader, I'm a mechanical engineer and I'm being assessed as a Fitter (general) as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi brother, I’m lucky to get such a detailed reply from you! I’m thinking about going for assessment with TRA for the same reason as well (prorated occupation). however, I finished EA assessment in April 2017 but still waiting and there’s no hope at all. I need to have a long chat with you regarding TRA fitter assessment if you don’t mind 

Kindly check you messages if possible and send me your WhatsApp number.

Thanks,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Hi brother, I’m lucky to get such a detailed reply from you! I’m thinking about going for assessment with TRA for the same reason as well (prorated occupation). however, I finished EA assessment in April 2017 but still waiting and there’s no hope at all. I need to have a long chat with you regarding TRA fitter assessment if you don’t mind
> 
> Kindly check you messages if possible and send me your WhatsApp number.
> 
> ...


Hi Nader_amj,

I have the same situation with namnguyen. I consider between TRA and EA.
Can I discuss with you via Whatsapp. Can you send me inbox your number?
I prefer choosing TRA because it is suitable for my experience.

Thanks,


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

bluto84 said:


> Hi Nader_amj,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

I can’t send you any messages here, it show a message that I’m not allowed to send bluto86 any message on expatforum. Please send me your WhatsApp.

Thanks,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can’t send you any messages here, it show a message that I’m not allowed to send bluto86 any message on expatforum. Please send me your WhatsApp.
> 
> ...


Here is my whatsapp, <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
Im waiting for u.

Thanks my friend,


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Try calling them. It costs a little bit but you have a chance to ask in detail.
> 
> I don't know about your occupation, but as a Fitter I'm being assessed by Trade Vetassess. There are 2 stages in the assessment.



Aha ok now I see. Vetassess is different that TRA. Actually I sent them an email through their inquiry email and they replied that my application is still under assessment.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mohamedzaki said:


> Aha ok now I see. Vetassess is different that TRA. Actually I sent them an email through their inquiry email and they replied that my application is still under assessment.




I hope you get your outcome letter soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

mohamedzaki said:


> good morning everybody.
> 
> Please lets share our tra assessment timeline here.
> 
> I submitted my docs and received the acknowledgment email on the 4th of september and so far i didn't receive the outcome letter yet although the 90 days have passed. :violin:



in my case i got positive outcome about 7 weeks


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> in my case i got positive outcome about 7 weeks


Thanks for the info. I hope mine is delayed due to the holidays. good luck with the rest of the processes. have you received the ITA or not yet ? if yes. did you have to send different documents for the employment different from what you sent to TRA ?


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> Hi Nader_amj,
> 
> I have the same situation with namnguyen. I consider between TRA and EA.
> Can I discuss with you via Whatsapp. Can you send me inbox your number?
> ...


Hi Bluto you can post your questions here. Let's keep the questions open so that other Fitters can benefit from our discussion.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys, can anyone tell me how to fill this part from the TRA application (attached photo) if I haven’t had any trainings before? What should I write here? I’m a mechanical eng working in maintenance and service and I’m applying as a fitter.

Any input is highly appreciated.
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Guys, can anyone tell me how to fill this part from the TRA application (attached photo) if I haven’t had any trainings before? What should I write here? I’m a mechanical eng working in maintenance and service and I’m applying as a fitter.
> 
> Any input is highly appreciated.
> Thanks!
> ...



write down your degree. i.e. Bsc in mechanical engineering.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Will we claim 10 or 15 point for qualification after TRA For Bsc in engineering holders? Or they will mention “your qualification degree is equivalent to XXXXX” in the outcome letter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

I believe they will write “your qualification degree is equivalent to XXXXX” in the outcome letter.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mohamedzaki said:


> write down your degree. i.e. Bsc in mechanical engineering.




Dear Zaki, have you received the outcome for your assessment?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Dear Zaki, have you received the outcome for your assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Nader. not yet brother, still waiting. thanks for asking.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

hi guys,,,keep updated,,,am also on same boat,,,,,,waiting for stage 2,,,what was ur experience in State 2 interview,,,,give some insight plsss,,,,


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

expecting some guidance from you brother for the stage 2 as I am waiting for the same,,thanks,,,


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey Guys, Just to update you all. I have received my MSA outcome letter today. now I am proceeding with MPA.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

,,Hii,Good to hear about that,,,Did they consider all the experience that you submitted??
Did U receive any Certificate III along with Outcome letter,,,because Vetasses saying it will be awarded for ,if there is a successful assessment,,,and can U share some Technical interview details,,,Am also in same Boat ,,323211 Fitter


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> ,,Hii,Good to hear about that,,,Did they consider all the experience that you submitted??
> Did U receive any Certificate III along with Outcome letter,,,because Vetasses saying it will be awarded for ,if there is a successful assessment,,,and can U share some Technical interview details,,,Am also in same Boat ,,323211 Fitter


Hey Roy

Actually the letter only says that the assessment is successful for my job code and they mentioned that they recognize my starting working date from the date I graduated. no mention of qualification or certificates too. I believe that will be in the outcome letter of MPA ( Migration Points Advice ) which is a separate service. please note that I didnt do any technical interview.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Hey Roy
> 
> Actually the letter only says that the assessment is successful for my job code and they mentioned that they recognize my starting working date from the date I graduated. no mention of qualification or certificates too. I believe that will be in the outcome letter of MPA ( Migration Points Advice ) which is a separate service. please note that I didnt do any technical interview.


Thanks for reply,,
So seniors,,,kindly reply,,,what is then mentioned in Vetasses website that,,after Technical interview they will provide Trade III certificate for Fitter General - 323211


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mohamedzaki said:


> Hey Guys, Just to update you all. I have received my MSA outcome letter today. now I am proceeding with MPA.




I’m really happy for you! Congratulations! 
May I know how long does it take you to receive the outcome from the day you applied? 

Did they make any sort of employment verification by phone, visit workplace ... etc??

Is it mandatory to go through MPA after receiving the outcome? And how long it takes?

Sorry for asking so much but I need to follow your steps to get assessed as fitter.

Thanks and wishing you the best of luck in your upcoming steps 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> I’m really happy for you! Congratulations!
> May I know how long does it take you to receive the outcome from the day you applied?
> 
> Did they make any sort of employment verification by phone, visit workplace ... etc??
> ...


Hey Nader. Thanks for your wishes. I sent my documents to TRA on the 2nd of September and received the outcome letter on the 29th of January. so in total it took around 4 month. I guess the delay is due to christmas and new year vacation. I am not aware of any employment verification done that i know of. for MPA, it is not manadatory but it is normally done if requested by the case officer after invitation but having it on hand will make things faster if requested. the website says that the MPA should take 90 days as well but I hope it will be faster than that because I am already assessed through MSA.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> I’m really happy for you! Congratulations!
> May I know how long does it take you to receive the outcome from the day you applied?
> 
> Did they make any sort of employment verification by phone, visit workplace ... etc??
> ...


Fitter-General will be OASP program for some countries,,,refer that one also brother,,,and stay connected ,,,as am also for the same ,,,,


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mohamedzaki said:


> Hey Nader. Thanks for your wishes. I sent my documents to TRA on the 2nd of September and received the outcome letter on the 29th of January. so in total it took around 4 month. I guess the delay is due to christmas and new year vacation. I am not aware of any employment verification done that i know of. for MPA, it is not manadatory but it is normally done if requested by the case officer after invitation but having it on hand will make things faster if requested. the website says that the MPA should take 90 days as well but I hope it will be faster than that because I am already assessed through MSA.




Appreciate your reply highly! Good luck buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Fitter-General will be OASP program for some countries,,,refer that one also brother,,,and stay connected ,,,as am also for the same ,,,,




I’m Egyptian and Egypt is not one of nominated countries, so I’ll apply through “MSA program with TRA” because as referred to their website, my occupation is listed in the OSAP Table but I do not hold a passport from a country or SAR mentioned in their table.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,,,Which State nomination is better for our Trade-Fitter general 323211


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Friends,,,Which State nomination is better for our Trade-Fitter general 323211




As a job or as a nomination?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

mohamedzaki said:


> Hey Nader. Thanks for your wishes. I sent my documents to TRA on the 2nd of September and received the outcome letter on the 29th of January. so in total it took around 4 month. I guess the delay is due to christmas and new year vacation. I am not aware of any employment verification done that i know of. for MPA, it is not manadatory but it is normally done if requested by the case officer after invitation but having it on hand will make things faster if requested. the website says that the MPA should take 90 days as well but I hope it will be faster than that because I am already assessed through MSA.




Hi bro! I have a doubtful question regarding employer template and I hope you might have an answer. Does the employer have to fill the salary box with our currency (UAD, KD, EGP...) or we have to convert the amount to Australian dollar before writing it down? Because after I filled this box I can see dollar symbol ($) appears before the amount.

Shukran 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Hi bro! I have a doubtful question regarding employer template and I hope you might have an answer. Does the employer have to fill the salary box with our currency (UAD, KD, EGP...) or we have to convert the amount to Australian dollar before writing it down? Because after I filled this box I can see dollar symbol ($) appears before the amount.
> 
> Shukran
> 
> ...


In my case I filled the amount in US dollars. some of my payments were in dollars and some were in EGP. so I have converted those in EGP to dollars.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nader_amj said:


> As a job or as a nomination?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as long nsw sponsors.. NSW is the best.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> As a job or as a nomination?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Offcourse Firstly for Nomination and secondly about JOB


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Hey Roy
> 
> Actually the letter only says that the assessment is successful for my job code and they mentioned that they recognize my starting working date from the date I graduated. no mention of qualification or certificates too. I believe that will be in the outcome letter of MPA ( Migration Points Advice ) which is a separate service. please note that I didnt do any technical interview.


. 

In the outcome of MSA, they do no mention the qualifications you have but having a positive outcome from any of assessing authorities certify that you have the minimum academic qualification and points will be calculated accordingly.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> in my case i got positive outcome about 7 weeks


Hello bro,

May I know your trade for which you got assessment? As I am on same boat too and waiting for outcome. Applied on Feb 24.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

hi, me too , I applied since 20th Feb, till now, I haven't got outcome.  ! Really worry about this.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> hi, me too , I applied since 20th Feb, till now, I haven't got outcome.  ! Really worry about this.


Why do you be warry ,it takes around 92 days,,I suppose you don't exceed that limit


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> hi, me too , I applied since 20th Feb, till now, I haven't got outcome.  ! Really worry about this.


they are always late. dont worry. they even sent me an e-mail that they are expecting more delays for my MPA and advised that if I didnt receive my outcome letter by end of May to contact them then. good luck to you.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> bluto84 said:
> 
> 
> > hi, me too , I applied since 20th Feb, till now, I haven't got outcome.
> ...


Haha! Now is May, we dont have much to apply. Did you do MPA after your have positive outcome?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> In the outcome of MSA, they do no mention the qualifications you have but having a positive outcome from any of assessing authorities certify that you have the minimum academic qualification and points will be calculated accordingly.




Hi,

What do you mean by “minimum academic qualification”? 
Does it mean the minimum requirement for assessment ? .... OR .... the qualification I’ve is equivalent to the minimum academic qualification for this occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

Do i have to submit MPA if i have positive outcome? DiBP need result of MPA to caculate my point?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean by “minimum academic qualification”?
> Does it mean the minimum requirement for assessment ? .... OR .... the qualification I’ve is equivalent to the minimum academic qualification for this occupation?
> ...


I meant,if you have positive outcome from EA as an engineer then you will be given 15 points because ENGINEERS need bachelors degree( but EA compare the qualifications you have with the AQF level and state all in the outcome letter -they mentioned in my outcome)
And having a positive outcome from TRA, you will receive 10 points automatically even though they don't campare the qualifications you have with AQF levels. (In my outcome from TRA, they didn't mention about my qualifications)
(About all are according to my outcome letters)


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> Haha! Now is May, we dont have much to apply. Did you do MPA after your have positive outcome?


NO brother.
it's not compulsory


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> Do i have to submit MPA if i have positive outcome? DiBP need result of MPA to caculate my point?


I suppose,it may depends on the qualifications you have.
(If you have a degree and need to assess it unless they mentioned anything about your degree)
Actually I'm not sure about it 
I don't have MPA and going to apply visa without a MPA.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks you,

I mean that if I graduate bachelor degree & master degree. Can I claim 15 points if I submit EOI. 
For sure, if you have positive outcome, you will have at least 10 points. Because, the requirement of TRA is diploma.
In your case, do you have bachelor degree and how many point did you claim without MPA?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> hi, me too , I applied since 20th Feb, till now, I haven't got outcome.  ! Really worry about this.


bluto84: Hello!

In which occupation you have applied? what are your points break down?

Me waiting too for outcome....


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> bluto84: Hello!
> 
> In which occupation you have applied? what are your points break down?
> 
> Me waiting too for outcome....


Occupation: Business Machine Mechanic (342311)
IELTS: L6.5 R6.5 W6 S6 - 28.10.2017
Point: 55 points
SA: Submitted TRA - 20.02.2018
Outcome SA: ...... waiting


How about you?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Occupation: Business Machine Mechanic (342311)
> IELTS: L6.5 R6.5 W6 S6 - 28.10.2017
> Point: 55 points
> SA: Submitted TRA - 20.02.2018
> ...


Occupation: Electrician General (341111)
IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 6.5 S 7, Overall - 7 - 14.10.2017
Point: 55 + 5 = 60 points
SA: Submitted TRA - 24.02.2018
Outcome SA: ...... waiting


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Occupation: Electrician General (341111)
> IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 6.5 S 7, Overall - 7 - 14.10.2017
> Point: 55 + 5 = 60 points
> SA: Submitted TRA - 24.02.2018
> Outcome SA: ...... waiting


Your case is quite similar to me. Did you complete the bachelor degree?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Your case is quite similar to me. Did you complete the bachelor degree?


I have masters degree (16 YEARS OF EDUCATION) as well. But don't know whether TRA give me 15 points or 10 points for Diploma. As Diploma is relevant to my experience. I haven't inclused 15 points for education in my break down. If TRA gives me 15 points hen my total points will be 65.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> I have masters degree (16 YEARS OF EDUCATION) as well. But don't know whether TRA give me 15 points or 10 points for Diploma. As Diploma is relevant to my experience.


Yes, I worry about that as well. Some people told me I have to do MPA to calculate 5 points of the bachelor degree? I'm not sure about this.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> I meant,if you have positive outcome from EA as an engineer then you will be given 15 points because ENGINEERS need bachelors degree( but EA compare the qualifications you have with the AQF level and state all in the outcome letter -they mentioned in my outcome)
> And having a positive outcome from TRA, you will receive 10 points automatically even though they don't campare the qualifications you have with AQF levels. (In my outcome from TRA, they didn't mention about my qualifications)
> (About all are according to my outcome letters)



Hi Jasn2015,
I search in EA, there 2 options to assess qualifications:
1. Australian Engineering Qualification Assessment	$255.00 (AUD)	$280.50 (AUD)
2. Australian Engineering Qualification Assessment +
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (+$320 Excl. GST)	$575.00 (AUD)	$632.50 (AUD)

Which one did you choose? in both cases, you had to write 3 CDR, right?
It is quite same as you submit SA of EA.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> Hi Jasn2015,
> I search in EA, there 2 options to assess qualifications:
> 1. Australian Engineering Qualification Assessment	$255.00 (AUD)	$280.50 (AUD)
> 2. Australian Engineering Qualification Assessment +
> ...


Hi bro,
I applied for MSA by writing CDR,CPD and all things for my overseas qualifications and skills employment assessment which cost 1000 + about 300 dollars as for fast track as I remember last year, don't know they have changed the fees and procedure now as didn't go through their site recently.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro,
> I applied for MSA by writing CDR,CPD and all things for my overseas qualifications and skills employment assessment which cost 1000 + about 300 dollars as for fast track as I remember last year, don't know they have changed the fees and procedure now as didn't go through their site recently.


Thank you for your information, CDR will take a lot of time to do it. SA via EA is not easy. Do you know another way to get 15 points with a bachelor degree in the mechanical engineer?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> Thank you for your information, CDR will take a lot of time to do it. SA via EA is not easy. Do you know another way to get 15 points with a bachelor degree in the mechanical engineer?



My friend got degree assessed by VETASSESS who had positive outcome from RTA under MSA pathway last year (do serch in VETASSESS site) as some laws has been changed) but now I'm not sure whether it is possible as TRA are also issuing MPA for their MSA holders ( you can go through MPA pathway after you get your MSA outcome,but it takes time).

I suppose you can't go through EA pathway because you have to select another occupation code from EA and it will make a conflict between duties mentioned in the TRA application (technically ,you can't enter different occasions in one EOI u suppose)

I suggest a another way. It has been success for some of my friends in Sri Lanka.
You can fill the EOI entering your degree and surely can claim 15 points irrespective of whether your degree matches with your occupation or not.
After that you will receive a invitation as well based on the claims in the EOI (till now you are perfect).
Then you can lodge the visa, upload all the documents.
Then co may assess your employment and qualifications again although you have get assessed all in the skills assessment stage except your degree.
But if co find/decide your degree do NOT match with the occupation then it might definitely a issue, else it will be perfect.
Sometimes co may asked you to get a MPA for the degree as it was not assessed ( i just thought)

Some above are my suggestions, you can explore based on those.
Think this helps
Good luck


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> My friend got degree assessed by VETASSESS who had positive outcome from RTA under MSA pathway last year (do serch in VETASSESS site) as some laws has been changed) but now I'm not sure whether it is possible as TRA are also issuing MPA for their MSA holders ( you can go through MPA pathway after you get your MSA outcome,but it takes time).
> 
> I suppose you can't go through EA pathway because you have to select another occupation code from EA and it will make a conflict between duties mentioned in the TRA application (technically ,you can't enter different occasions in one EOI u suppose)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much my friend, you gave me a way when I'm dilemma situation. I hope I will be successful in this way. 
Once again, I really appreciate your support.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> Thank you so much my friend, you gave me a way when I'm dilemma situation. I hope I will be successful in this way.
> Once again, I really appreciate your support.


My pleasure bro


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> Thanks you,
> 
> I mean that if I graduate bachelor degree & master degree. Can I claim 15 points if I submit EOI.
> For sure, if you have positive outcome, you will have at least 10 points. Because, the requirement of TRA is diploma.
> In your case, do you have bachelor degree and how many point did you claim without MPA?


I have one diploma, one associate degree and INCOMPLETE bachelor degree but I only mentioned only my diploma in the EOI as well as in the skills assessment for TRA. Time is gold so I applied 489 with current points I have without waiting 2,3 months.who knows what will happen in the future.so I will take the chance of my current invitation and after lodging the visa think of possibilities of improving points (either from qualifications or PTE) for a 190 invitation from south Australia.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> I have one diploma, one associate degree and INCOMPLETE bachelor degree but I only mentioned only my diploma in the EOI as well as in the skills assessment for TRA. Time is gold so I applied 489 with current points I have without waiting 2,3 months.who knows what will happen in the future.so I will take the chance of my current invitation and after lodging the visa think of possibilities of improving points (either from qualifications or PTE) for a 190 invitation from south Australia.


oh! When you are submitting your visa 489, you have higher English certificate that enough point to apply 190. Can you change it or back to the beginning at the time when you waited ITA?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bluto84 said:


> oh! When you are submitting your visa 489, you have higher English certificate that enough point to apply 190. Can you change it or back to the beginning at the time when you waited ITA?


. No bro, currently I have 6 in each for english so can't claim points for english,and I I'm gonna give it a try for PTE to score 65 in each as IELTS is very tough to score 7 in each as my English is not that much good.
If I could be able to pass PTE, I have to again fill a another EOI, another application for South Australia.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Yes, I worry about that as well. Some people told me I have to do MPA to calculate 5 points of the bachelor degree? I'm not sure about this.


bluto84: Mate, let me know once you receive your outcome.

Best of luck.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> oh! When you are submitting your visa 489, you have higher English certificate that enough point to apply 190. Can you change it or back to the beginning at the time when you waited ITA?


bluto84: Any update>?


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> bluto84: Any update>?


Not yet my Bro, Still waiting even over than 90 days. :jaw:


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> . No bro, currently I have 6 in each for english so can't claim points for english,and I I'm gonna give it a try for PTE to score 65 in each as IELTS is very tough to score 7 in each as my English is not that much good.
> If I could be able to pass PTE, I have to again fill a another EOI, another application for South Australia.


JASN2015 : Should I expect my outcome this week on 23 or 24 May? What should be expected timeline?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Not yet my Bro, Still waiting even over than 90 days. :jaw:


You submitted your TRA appliation on Feb 20th, when you had received acknowledgement email?


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> You submitted your TRA appliation on Feb 20th, when you had received acknowledgement email?


About 23rd February, my agent did it for me!


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> About 23rd February, my agent did it for me!


Alright. It means my agent submitted on Feb 24th, which was not working day, so including Monday as working day, he might got acknowledgement on March 1st. So hopefully will get outcome before June 1st ideally.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

irk321 said:


> Alright. It means my agent submitted on Feb 24th, which was not working day, so including Monday as working day, he might got acknowledgement on March 1st. So hopefully will get outcome before June 1st ideally.



what occupation you have in my case it was 323214 and got in 7 week outcome from TRA


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> what occupation you have in my case it was 323214 and got in 7 week outcome from TRA


My occupation is 341111


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> About 23rd February, my agent did it for me!


bro! any update?


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

irk321 said:


> bro! any update?


call me i have sent u my cell in private message


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> About 23rd February, my agent did it for me!


Hi, any update bro?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Hi, any update bro?


Bro,
Processing time for TRA assessment has risen up beyond 110 days.my friends are facing the same issue so you have to be patient my friend.
Surely you will get a positive outcome but have to wait and 
Make sure you prepare all the documents for future process


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Bro,
> Processing time for TRA assessment has risen up beyond 110 days.my friends are facing the same issue so you have to be patient my friend.
> Surely you will get a positive outcome but have to wait and
> Make sure you prepare all the documents for future process


Thanks bro


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

Not yet, bro, I'm still waiting for it. It makes me stressful.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Not yet, bro, I'm still waiting for it. It makes me stressful.


Same here. Very stress-full time. I am sharing the latest news from TRA web kindly read it.

*Delay in processing for Migration Skills Assessment and Migration Points Advice programs.*

31 May 2018

The TRA Migration Skills Assessment and Migration Points Advice programs are currently experiencing a major increase in application rates. This increase is affecting processing times and most assessments are now taking longer than 90 days to complete.



TRA apologises for any inconvenience and asks for your patience. Please do not contact us for status updates, as all applications are being assessed in the order they have been received. At this time, please allow 120 days to receive an outcome.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Same here. Very stress-full time. I am sharing the latest news from TRA web kindly read it.
> 
> *Delay in processing for Migration Skills Assessment and Migration Points Advice programs.*
> 
> ...



Oh,can't believe.
Looks like they are travelling to each and every applicant's home/work place to very the claims made in the application.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Oh,can't believe.
> Looks like they are travelling to each and every applicant's home/work place to very the claims made in the application.


 True JASN! It seems in the same way. 4 months big time..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

Guys, just use the time and work on your other requirements. work on your english test, aim for the highest scores, points cutoff is very high now so you will need the points for english later to secure an invitation. the assessmen will arrive eventually.


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

irk321 said:


> True JASN! It seems in the same way. 4 months big time..:fingerscrossed:


I'm still waiting for it until now is about 110 days. :ranger:


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> I'm still waiting for it until now is about 110 days. :ranger:


It's really frustrating. I can understand. You submitted application on Feb 20th, so as per the TRA, they are taking 120 days for outcome. So hopefully your's will come in current week. And if they took exactly 120 days then in next week start.


----------



## Kimlynn (Jun 14, 2018)

I am in the same boat as you.. I applied for my mpa and got acknowledgement letter on the 13th of april 2018. I already lodged for a 189 PR visa and the c.o requested for the MPA. I wrote TRA an email enquiring about the processing times and they advised me i will get get before the 2nd of August.. That means its close to 120 days of processing time.. Please advise when you get yours.. I am an electrician general..


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Kimlynn said:


> I am in the same boat as you.. I applied for my mpa and got acknowledgement letter on the 13th of april 2018. I already lodged for a 189 PR visa and the c.o requested for the MPA. I wrote TRA an email enquiring about the processing times and they advised me i will get get before the 2nd of August.. That means its close to 120 days of processing time.. Please advise when you get yours.. I am an electrician general..



Hi buddy,
What’s the reason behind requesting a MPA from your C.O? Are you holding a Bsc qualification degree? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> Not yet, bro, I'm still waiting for it. It makes me stressful.


Hi bro. Any update? your timeline is almost complete.


----------



## Kimlynn (Jun 14, 2018)

nader_amj said:


> Hi buddy,
> What’s the reason behind requesting a MPA from your C.O? Are you holding a Bsc qualification degree?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to what i read it is no longer possible for electricians to apply for a permanent visa using an MSA. One needs an OTRS which now comes together with a Points Advice. I had already lodged a 189 Visa application using MSA before those changes were made so i think that is the reason why they requested for an MPA. The department never requested for an MPA from a friend of mine who applied for the same visa before me. We have got the same qualifications and his Visa was granted without MPA. I am an apprenticeship trained electrician with a diploma in electrical power engineering.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Kimlynn said:


> According to what i read it is no longer possible for electricians to apply for a permanent visa using an MSA. One needs an OTRS which now comes together with a Points Advice. I had already lodged a 189 Visa application using MSA before those changes were made so i think that is the reason why they requested for an MPA. The department never requested for an MPA from a friend of mine who applied for the same visa before me. We have got the same qualifications and his Visa was granted without MPA. I am an apprenticeship trained electrician with a diploma in electrical power engineering.



Oh very sorry to hear bro.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a quick question regarding qualification for Metal Fitter - Machinist. Would a 3 year college diploma (mechanical engineering technologist) be considered a qualification. After graduating I put in few years working as a CNC machinist.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> I have a quick question regarding qualification for Metal Fitter - Machinist. Would a 3 year college diploma (mechanical engineering technologist) be considered a qualification. After graduating I put in few years working as a CNC machinist.


Yes your qualification would suffice for the mentioned occupation


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Have anyone recently received TRA assessment outcome letter? I received acknowledgement for assessment application ( ICT Customer Support Officer) on 21st Jan 2020 and till date I did not receive the letter. I sent them an email asking the time frame and they replied saying it may take more than 120 days. Have anyone received this before this time? My 120 days time will be completed on 21st May.


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have anyone recently received TRA assessment outcome letter? I received acknowledgement for assessment application ( ICT Customer Support Officer) on 21st Jan 2020 and till date I did not receive the letter. I sent them an email asking the time frame and they replied saying it may take more than 120 days. Have anyone received this before this time? My 120 days time will be completed on 21st May.


Hi, I received acknowledgment on 7th Feb..waiting for outcome. My IELTS expires in June, so I requested to speed up the assessment. So far no reply.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

samlk said:


> Hi, I received acknowledgment on 7th Feb..waiting for outcome. My IELTS expires in June, so I requested to speed up the assessment. So far no reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam


If you are lucky, you may get before june but it is highly unlikely. I don't know why they are taking half a year in a single outcome.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have anyone recently received TRA assessment outcome letter? I received acknowledgement for assessment application ( ICT Customer Support Officer) on 21st Jan 2020 and till date I did not receive the letter. I sent them an email asking the time frame and they replied saying it may take more than 120 days. Have anyone received this before this time? My 120 days time will be completed on 21st May.


Hi Shahziab, please let us know the outcome of your assessment when you get it. thanks.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

samlk said:


> Hi, I received acknowledgment on 7th Feb..waiting for outcome. My IELTS expires in June, so I requested to speed up the assessment. So far no reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam


Friend, you should expect the outcome after 7th June as they clearly state 120 days for assessment. Your ILETS expiring results won't expedite the process unfortunately, they don't even reply to emails mostly.


----------



## Tyronsen (7 mo ago)

Hi is MPA ( Migration point calculation) compulsory to lodge an EOI.
I Have already received a positive TRA MSA


----------



## jewel8041 (May 8, 2018)

Tyronsen said:


> Hi is MPA ( Migration point calculation) compulsory to lodge an EOI.
> I Have already received a positive TRA MSA


Have the same question.


----------

